# Cub Cadet 1604. What engines will fit?



## Toolbox91 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a CC 1604 with the B&S 16hp opposed twin engine. The valve seat dislodged and I believe has been so for quite some time. This mower was given to me and I used it occasionally throughout the winter to move trailers around and plow driveway. I believe the valve seat was dislodged before I got it so I never noticed a problem. (Runs pretty good on one cylinder) until I added the mower deck, then I realized my problem.

Block is wallowed out around valve seat. I tried using the punch method to get the seat to stay. It stays now but the valve still leaves a significant gap so I am still not getting compression and getting blow back through the carb.

Sorry for the novel. Now for the question. I would like to keep this tractor because it is stout and seems to be built more solid than newer models. What is involved in determining what other engine will work? I don't mind doing a bit of fabrication if need be for the mounts and such. Is this something that can be done or am I better off looking for a exact replacement?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Kohler may still be offering their flat twin or find one used. Onan flat twin has been out of production for some yrs but used ones can be had. But the Onan brand is spendy to buy parts for.

If that fails, get the specs on one of the V-twins and see if it will fit under the hood.


----------

